# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Limewash gone wrong - any advice?

## goose95qr

We have just had our floors re-limewashed and the new floor sander did a shocking job of the edges. The middle of the room looks great, but the edges look crap, like it hasn't been smoothly applied and cut-in. There are also some sections where it doesn't seem to have been smoothly applied and the limewash has pooled a little. Unfortunately, he has already put on the Bona Traffic hardening solution.  
His side-kick made a mess of the kitchen and he had to do that again already, so he is refusing to do anything more - he is saying that it will fade in time and that thats the way it looks (first sign of excuses) and is blaming me for finding any little problems. It's also not all bad edges, some look much better 
I have posted some pictures below of the worse spots;
<!-- m -->http://picasaweb.google.com.au/goose95q ... 5293454722<!-- m -->  
Given it already has the Bona traffic hardener on it, does anyone know what I can do to make it look less contrasting or, do I have to get the entire lot re-done? 
There are 2 sections, so they could possibly re-cut from that line (as the boards run that way) and only do half, but im not sure how they would blend. 
I was thinking that because it's right near the edge and won't take any traffic, I could just apply a little diluted limewash just to match the colour more closely...but that would be on top of the Bona Traffic. I realise it wouldn't be perfect, but im looking for a quick, cost/time effective solution that won't be noticeable unless you are looking for it.... 
Any advice much appreciated.

----------


## TimDavis

The problem here looks to me to be from an uneven penetration of the lime solution into the wood grain, I think. The contractor has tried to do the right thing by very finely sanding the edges, but too fine, finer than the body of the floor. The grain has closed, or compacted, consequently the timber hasn't soaked up the lime as thoroughly on the edges as the rest of the floor.
Unfortunately I can't think of any easy solution. Full resand of the affected rooms and re-liming and coating is the only proper remedy. Yes, given time the whole lot will tone down and look a little less obvious, but it will never fully blend. Maybe you could negotiate a discounted price on the job or request he does it again, though I don't like your chances. Have you paid yet? 
From a flooring contractors position myself, who's experienced my own fair share of problem jobs this is a difficult situation. Do you walk away from the job unpaid or bite the bullet and redo the floor? There's nothing worse than redoing a floor and dreading the prospect of the same thing happenning again. Talk to him, see if he'll cooperate, if not ATFA (Aust. Timber Flooring Association) have a problem and dispute resolution service, maybe they can help.

----------


## Dusty

Looks like chit.

----------


## Gaza

Hack job

----------


## Christopher_940

did he rag it off we have done lime wash before its a prick to apply but it looks as if he has just applied it and hasnt raged it off same method as when u stain if he doesnt want anything to do with it ring the relevent people or atfa and make a complaint if me or the boss hade done a @@@@ job like that we would come and resand it a rectifiy the issues straight away as the number 1 rule is the customer is alway right (even when there rong) and we also cut it back when we did a lime wash with a fairly worn 150 screen and ours come up as smooth as

----------


## goose95qr

It is a difficult situation and I am yet to pay the entire price agreed with the sander. One of the things he stated a couple of times when quoting was "If you don't like it, I fix it or you're not going to pay me".  
I think the problem is because of rushing the job or using inexperienced sidekicks, this is the second time this section was re-done and I don't remember the edges being that bad the first time. It had to be re-done the first time because the kitchen area looked like the limewash had been thrown on with a bucket and left in a pool, there is still limewash stains all up the aluminium kickboards that Im not sure how to clean off. It doesn't just "wipe off" as the sander stated on the phone and I haven't had time yet to try different products to scrub it off (if it comes off). 
There was also dust everywhere, they didn't make much of an effort to seal or prevent it from spreading. To be fair the internal doors don't have locks on them, but they could have taped them shut. 
So broadly speaking - they rushed the whole lot, including the second time and now he is saying - I don't want to come back because you will just find little things to complain about and this is how all these jobs look. 
I did speak with the Bona Traffic technical specialist and his opinion was that it would get worse over time because the uncovered timber will fade quicker under UV. 
One thing that seems to be universal, is that it's not how it should look! Our previous limewashing certainly didn't finish like that.

----------


## TimDavis

A good liming job doesn't look like that! 
As I work in the trade I'm reluctant to say it but if the guy won't come to the party it's time to get heavy.
ATFA may or may not be of assistance as they are a trade association, designed to assist their members. However a poor operator reflects badly on the whole industry. It is in their interests to help. Find out if he is a member.
Failing that, in Victoria we have VCAT (Vic. Civil and Administrative Tribunal). Set up with all the legally enforceable powers of a court but without lawyers and solicitors, nor the costs. This situation would fall within their jurisdiction if this happened here. VCAT work for both consumers and small business people, I have used them once to recover money from a builder that wouldn't pay and it cost me $38.00 to successfuly launch an application.
I'm sure other States have similar organisations.
Inform him of your intention to take further action if he won't refund your money or rectify the job.

----------


## The Master

goose95qr ,
                OMG!!! Get your money back! That is a nothing job.I would even suggest the sanding job is faulty if that picture is of a floorsanders work.Nowhere close to liming.
Be direct and blunt.VCAT.

----------

